# Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief in Illustrator CS



## donphilippe3000 (2. Juni 2006)

Grüß Gott die Damen und Herren!

Hab ein kleines Problem mit Illustrator bzw. weiß ich nicht einmal ob das überhaupt möglich ist... In PS habe ich bei den Ebeneneffekten die Möglichkeit bei einer Ebene "Abgeflachte Kanten" und ein "Relief" einzustellen (fertig sieht das ganze dann so aus: siehe Anhang). Die Druckerei braucht das ganze aber als Vektorgrafik... Den Schriftzug in Illustrator umzusetzen ist nicht das große Problem, Probleme bereiten mir, wie gesagt die abgeflachten Kanten und das Relief! Ist das überhaupt möglich und falls ja, könnte mir dabei jemand weiterhelfen?

Bin für alle Vorschläge dankbar!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Juni 2006)

Hi,
also so einfach wie im Photoshop ist das nicht realisier bar du solltest dir mal die Aussehenpallete und das dazugehörige Menü anschauen. Damit kannst du eigene Grafikstyles erstellen.
Ansonsten kannst du dir auch mal den Beitrag in diesem Forum http://www.hilfdirselbst.ch/foren/gforum.cgi?post=42155

Gruß


----------



## donphilippe3000 (4. Juni 2006)

danke für die antwort... werd mich einmal etwas mit den Paletten beschäftigen und schauen, was dabei herauskommt - ansonsten werd ich euch einfach weiter belästigen!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Juni 2006)

Gerne  . Es gibt halt leider nicht son Filter wie in PS, obwohl es ja einige PS Filter auch in Illustrator gibt. Man muß aber immer aufpassen da einige auch wenn sie im Illustrator verwendet werden nach wie vor Bitmaps erzeugen. Ich glaub der Schatten ist so ein Filter.

Gruß


----------

